# Maine Storm 2/11/12



## BOSSMAN21

Here are a few pics before the snow started to accumulate, I will post pics along the way and throughout the storm! Enjoy!


----------



## buttaluv

that is a good looking rig


----------



## PlowMan03

It's gonna suck, the ground never had a chance to freeze overnight, temps here stayed in the mid 30s. Maybe but doubtful it will freeze before the snow has to be plowed.


----------



## BOSSMAN21

PlowMan03;1445739 said:


> It's gonna suck, the ground never had a chance to freeze overnight, temps here stayed in the mid 30s. Maybe but doubtful it will freeze before the snow has to be plowed.


Thats what I was thinking too, but its already 30 degrees here, I think that it will be fine to plow on, I can't honestly complain since it has been a month since I have plowed ANYTHING. I would love to see 6+ inches this storm, it has finally started accumulating on the pavement.


----------



## linycctitan

This one turned out to be a total bust here. They were calling for 2-4,3-6 but temps are in the mid-30's so we got a little slush on the grass. Hope it goes better for you guys!


----------



## BOSSMAN21

buttaluv;1445703 said:


> that is a good looking rig


Thanks! I just got it on Thursday!


----------



## BOSSMAN21

Here are a couple more, they are taken at an apartment complex I service, only a couple of inches, but its coming down hard! Hopefully keep it piling back up!


----------



## plowman_25

i was hoping we would get some down here also, but we only got enough to make the roads look wet down here in Gorham


----------



## V_Scapes

So YOUR the ones that took all of our snow! :realmad:


----------



## BOSSMAN21

Here is one that was taken at dark.


----------



## PlowMan03

Got screwed here, only got maybe 2" didn't even bother hooking the plow up.


----------



## ATouchofGrass

This winter has been so piss pour its not even funny!


----------



## BOSSMAN21

ATouchofGrass;1446363 said:


> This winter has been so piss pour its not even funny!


Lol X2 on that one!

And here is one more, its a long drive I do, its about 1.5 miles long and its about 5 miles for my house, definatley what I look forward too each snow storm! lol.


----------



## PlowMan03

I like that last pic Scott. Good way to break in a new truck lol.


----------



## BOSSMAN21

PlowMan03;1446440 said:


> I like that last pic Scott. Good way to break in a new truck lol.


Haha, thats what I figured, believe it or not, it was very easy plowing, I do know one thing, is the traction control is an awesome feature for plowing! Also, another thing I noticed about this truck is that it comes up to temperature very quickly, when I turn on my 05 it takes about 15 minutes at idle to come up to 180-200 degrees, with this truck, it was 5 minutes MAX, I thought that was awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## Stik208

I disagree, I feel my traction control makes me slide more on turns in 4hi.


----------



## BOSSMAN21

Stik208;1446551 said:


> I disagree, I feel my traction control makes me slide more on turns in 4hi.


Huh, I never would have guessed that, of course this was my first plowing experience with this truck so maybe later on I will begin to dislike the traction control, but I thought it helped now.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice pictures. We didn't even get a dusting in my area. Do you know Sterner's Mini Excavation?


----------



## maverjohn

I'm still looking at brown grass here, we even had a grss fire the other day, congrats on the snow!


----------



## BOSSMAN21

mercer_me;1447948 said:


> Nice pictures. We didn't even get a dusting in my area. Do you know Sterner's Mini Excavation?


Nope, never heard of them actually...who owns it, and where do they operate out of?


----------



## Oshkosh

I cannot get over how little snow you guys had on the ground before that storm......


----------



## mercer_me

BOSSMAN21;1449574 said:


> Nope, never heard of them actually...who owns it, and where do they operate out of?


Denny Sterner out of Pembrook I think. I go to college with his son. Do you know the company Ground FX?


----------



## BOSSMAN21

mercer_me;1449668 said:


> Denny Sterner out of Pembrook I think. I go to college with his son. Do you know the company Ground FX?


Haha, never heard of them, but yeah, I do believe that I know where Sterners is.


----------



## mercer_me

BOSSMAN21;1450638 said:


> Haha, never heard of them, but yeah, I do believe that I know where Sterners is.


Ground FX is owned by Artie Mahar


----------



## BOSS LAWN

BOSSMAN - nice truck, what lightbar are you running?


----------



## BOSSMAN21

BOSS LAWN;1457656 said:


> BOSSMAN - nice truck, what lightbar are you running?


Its an off brand I bought at a local plow shop. I cant even remember the name of it to tell you the truth!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

BOSSMAN21;1461055 said:


> Its an off brand I bought at a local plow shop. I cant even remember the name of it to tell you the truth!


Looks like the exact one Im running on my trucks.


----------



## plowguy43

Got any pics from yesterday's storm or did it not hit you guys? Lovin the new truck. How do you think the new chevy handles plowing compared to the 05?


----------



## BOSSMAN21

plowguy43;1462460 said:


> Got any pics from yesterday's storm or did it not hit you guys? Lovin the new truck. How do you think the new chevy handles plowing compared to the 05?


We didnt really get much yesturday, but the new truck handles the plow just fine, I think that the heavier front end is much more efficient that the 05's. I had to crank the T-Bars on the 05 to get the same kind of heft in the front end as the 11. I love this truck, its awesome!


----------



## neplow

Got about a foot or more last week. So guess what i was doing yesterday? Putting the turf back i ripped up because the ground was pretty much mud. 

i have this scientific way of taking the grass i dug up, picking it up (some comes up in sections so it actually sort of works) and putting it back and stomping on it.

Doubt much will reseed but ya never know.....


----------

